# Best Commentary on WCF/LBC?



## keltonz (Jul 30, 2010)

Friends,

First post!

What commentary would you recommend to someone eager to better understand the WCF or LBC? I would prefer something specific to the LBC, but imagine there is more available for the WCF.

Thanks!


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm partial to GI WILLIAMSON. GI has favorably reviewed Sproul's Truths we Confess as well, so you might give that a try.

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------

Oh, I almost forgot AA Hodge, which is probably the best you'll find.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out Dr. Sam Waldron's exposition of the LBCF. 

1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: A Modern Exposition


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 30, 2010)

I would echo the commendation for Waldron. It is also available from Doxa in digital form for the Word Search (Cross) platform.

Doxa sells a number of integrated modules that will give you the 1689, 1689 modernized, 1689 with parallels to the WCF and Savoy, 1689 with Parallels (Marked edition), the WCF and the Larger and Shorter Catechism; along with commentaries by A.A. Hodge, R. Shaw, J. Gerstner, J. MacPherson, and F. Beattie.

With the exception of Waldron and Gerstner, you can get all of the rest for about $10 inclusive.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 30, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Check out Dr. Sam Waldron's exposition of the LBCF.
> 
> 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: A Modern Exposition



Agreed.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




Willem van Oranje said:


> I'm partial to GI WILLIAMSON. GI has favorably reviewed Sproul's Truths we Confess as well, so you might give that a try.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot AA Hodge, which is probably the best you'll find.


 
I read Williamson's work. Agreed.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 30, 2010)

_Truths We Confess_, by RC Sproul is a very readable commentary with excellent background and information on the doctrines presented.


----------



## eqdj (Jul 30, 2010)

Kelton,

I the best commentary on the COF's are the Catechisms. They're pretty easy to line-up with each other. If you'd like you can get Beeke & Ferguson's "Reformed Confessions Harmonized". 

Specifically for the COF I like Robert Letham's "The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context"; David Dickson's "Truth's Victory Over Error"; and Rowland S. Ward's "Westminster Confession of Faith: A Study Guide"

Specifically for the Larger Catechism I like Johannes Vos' "The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary" and Thomas Ridgley's "A Body of Divinity..." in Vol. 1; Vol. 2; Vol. 3; and Vol. 4. 

Specifically for the Shorter Catechism I like Thomas Watson's Body of Divinity (found online at shortercatechism.com).

A good Systematic Theology can also be helpful as a commentary on the COF. I like Robert Reymond's and Herman Bavinck's as well as Wilhlmus a' Brakel

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Just remembered some other resources
Jason Robertson is currently teaching the 2nd LCF at his church and is posting notes on his blog 1689 LBC Study Guide | Pastor Robertson .com

Arden Hodgins has been teaching the 2nd LCF at his church, see SermonAudio.com
Mark Chanksi has a few sermons on the 2nd LCF at SermonAudio.com
Finally Stephen Gambill taught the 2nd LCF at his church, also at SermonAudio.com


----------



## dudley (Jul 30, 2010)

*I would recommend the following book*

I would recommend the following book as far as the WCF is concerned "Enjoying God Forever: Westminster Confession" (Foundations of the Faith) the author is Paul Smith. 

I believe Paul Smith takes one of the most transforming documents of the Protestant church, the Westminster Confession of Faith and makes it relatively easy for the lay person to comprehend and understand. I was a convert from Roman Catholicism and knew I had been born again and I wanted to have a full grasp and understanding of the Westminster Confession of Faith. 

I found this book wonderful in helping me to get to get a grasp on the importance of this Confession for the church and for our culture and also to understand more what I had become in faith as a Reformed Protestant who had agreed to subscribe to the Westminster Standards and Confession of Faith as a Presbyterian. I highly recommend the book and it is I believe still available in paperback. 

I found the book helped me understand how the WCF could guide me to a fuller enjoyment of God in my daily life. His writing I believe brings the deep thoughts of the faithful who wrote the creed to an easy level of understanding for the average person. 

I would agree with Athornquist’s recommendation the “1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: A Modern Exposition” I borrowed a copy from a Baptist friend last spring and spent some time reading it . I found it also very informative in helping me understanding the LBC which I also believe is a sound and wonderful creed and Confession for Reformed Protestants to follow as well as the Three Forms of Unity. As a Reformed Protestant not just a Presbyterian I have been studying all the Confessions of the Reformed Protestant tradition very thoroughly and I am growing in my knowledge of our beautiful Reformed Faith , I am a better Christian and I think I am growing in my understanding of what it truly means to be a Protestant.

PS As a post script I see that you are a new member of the Puritan Board , I welcome you to the PB and can assure you that you will grow in your Reformed faith as I have by being an active member of this Board. You will learn much by being actively involved on this web site. There are many fine people here and I look forward to visiting this site and reading the threads and posts and exchanging ideas with my fellow PB brothers. It has become for me a familiar and wonderful home site on the internet. 

I also will remind you as I see from reading your biography that you are like me a convert to the Reformed faith and intend to pursue ministry. As Protestants you are also aware that we profess a belief in the 5 solas , “Sola Scriptura” being one of the important five. I would recommend that you also take the time to study all the Reformed confessions as I have mentioned , the WCF, The LBC and the Three Forms of Unity. I believe the creeds are the best guide not only to helping a Christian live his faith but they are I believe a guide to helping each of us as Protestants who adhere to “sola scriptura” in understanding scripture, the word of God as God intended it to be and what Christ taught in the Gospels. 

Also active dialogue on this site will help you greatly in understanding the Reformed Faith more deeply, the interchange and dialogue helped me grow in my faith. I hope it does the same for you.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 31, 2010)

how does he handle the regulative principle of worship?


----------



## dudley (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul Smith addressed the regulative principal of Worship by inferring and asking Do we worship God in an unthinking manner, or are there fundamental principles that may be used to direct us? I believe Paul Smith did not infer any of his personal opinions but tried to give an interpretive view of what the authors of the creed, the WCF intended.

Smith points out that the Regulative Principle of Worship is referring to a fundamental and scriptural principle that will enable us to act rightly and consistently in our worship of God.

We cannot do just what is good in our own eyes, or what pleases us.

Smith does point out that John Calvin, John Knox and many of the other Reformers were of the position that What God has not commanded is to be rejected. Smith helps one understand that is in essence was the intent of the authors of the WCF creed.

This Principle of doing only that which God has commanded is in agreement with Scripture, Deuteronomy 4:2, “Ye shall not add unto the word which I command you, neither shall ye diminish ought from it, that ye may keep the commandments of the Lord your God.” Proverbs 30:6 “Add thou not unto His words.” These and many other verses command God’s people not to do less than God had directed, and not to add to His commands.

Smith addresses how a more liberal interpretation of the principal of regulative worship crept into some reformed protestant worship. As Protestants we know Martin Luther was a great Reformer and upheld the great doctrines of justification by faith and many others, however he strongly adopted the Principle that we may have in our worship services, those things that God had not expressly forbidden.

This matter came to a head in the early days of the Reformation. On one occasion, when Luther was absent for a time from Wittenberg, his supporters cast the ornaments, crosses, candles, organs, incense etc, out of the Church, believing that they were doing the will of God. When Luther returned he was deeply offended and ordered that they be reinstated. He argued that these things were not forbidden in Scripture; therefore they are acceptable to God in His worship. The result has been that the Lutheran Church adopted Luther’s view; consequently their worship is very ornate. 

Many other Churches, including some Presbyterian Churches, have followed the position adopted by Luther. However, a small number of Presbyterians have consistently believed that what is not commanded is to be forbidden in worship.


----------

